# What do you think?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Would it work?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

You bet!! 
I know a little lake in central nodak where you could catch slimers one after another on the homer-bait!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

If it wiggles wobbles shines or vibrates a pike will hit it. You remember thoughs lures that were out a few years back that looked like a women in a bikini and had a similar figure to. Well I had gotten two from a relitive a few years ago as a gag gift. Well long story short I was on a lake pike fishing and the only lure the pike would hit was that lure. Guess they were just a bunch of horny males :lol: But again I dont know of any lure that at least one pike wont hit. :beer:


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

ya big old pike will hit anything that will move in the water.


----------

